# .19 Calhoon



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Im becoming interestd in these two cartridges as of late. for those of you who dont know, the .19 calhoon is a centerfire rifle cartridge based off the .22 hornet. it fires the samge weight bullets (32-44) with flater tragectories and higher velocities. the .19-223 calhoon is a .223 cart necked down to a .19 diameter. this can be loaded with a 44 grain bullet (45 is standared for a .223) and stil fire over 3,000 feet per second, with flater trajectories, and greated coeficents than either of there parent rounds, but deliver the same punch, with identical results. Bolth of these cartridges are avalible in factory loads from the manufacturor, is mini-mauser platforms.

in light of this, why am i not hearing anything about it? have any of you guys had experiece, or heard anything about there preformance?


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

You're right, I haven't heard anything about anything in a .19 cal. I was kind of surprised that Ruger came up with a .20 cal. I am somewhat leery of some of the claims you listed, not exactly a nonbeliever, but just leery. When you take a cartridge and neck it down and fire the same weight bullet, the pressures usually go up. In light of this, I am skeptic the 22 hornet can fire the same weight bullet, smaller diameter at a higher velocity, which would be necessary for a flatter trajectory. I can understand how with a higher ballistic coefficient it would retain that velocity longer. 
Personally, I'm waiting for the .17 to be offered in some different bullet styles, weights, etc. FMJ, 40-45 gr, etc. In the 17 Mach IV or 17 Rem, these would make them pretty potent on coyotes, etc. As it is, I would be leery of them on anything bigger or more dangerous than fox. :2cents:


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yes thats true. but one of the BEST features of these rounds is that the only thing you need to do to your gun is modify the feed lips of your mag and buy a barel. ( have a local smith thread it for you.) thats the end of it. less pelt and meat distruction with nearly the same ballistics.


----------

